# Quirks or just weird habits



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Does anyone have any quirks or just weird habits I have a couple.

1. once job is second coated I will not shave or get a haircut until done sanding or it will bring bad luck.sama:

2. Just like a fighter will not have sex the night before a fight I will also not partake in sex the night before a sanding day this helps too keep your edge and keeps you aggressive. :boxing:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> Does anyone have any quirks or just weird habits I have a couple.
> 
> 1. once job is second coated I will not shave or get a haircut until done sanding or it will bring bad luck.sama:
> 
> 2. Just like a fighter will not have sex the night before a fight I will also not partake in sex the night before a sanding day this helps too keep your edge and keeps you aggressive. :boxing:


  Like I really wanted to hear that, Strange very Strange you are.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Unless I'm typing, I do The Al Bundy when online.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Does anyone have any quirks or just weird habits I have a couple.
> 
> 1. once job is second coated I will not shave or get a haircut until done sanding or it will bring bad luck.sama:
> 
> 2. Just like a fighter will not have sex the night before a fight I will also not partake in sex the night before a sanding day this helps too keep your edge and keeps you aggressive. :boxing:


"No honey, not tonight.....I have to sand tomorrow." ?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Does anyone have any quirks or just weird habits I have a couple.
> 
> 1. once job is second coated I will not shave or get a haircut until done sanding or it will bring bad luck.sama:
> 
> 2. Just like a fighter will not have sex the night before a fight I will also not partake in sex the night before a sanding day this helps too keep your edge and keeps you aggressive. :boxing:


my guys should take your advice:thumbsup: seems there always getting haircuts on harder work days:furious:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Does anyone have any quirks or just weird habits I have a couple.
> 
> 1. once job is second coated I will not shave or get a haircut until done sanding or it will bring bad luck.sama:
> 
> 2. Just like a fighter will not have sex the night before a fight I will also not partake in sex the night before a sanding day this helps too keep your edge and keeps you aggressive. :boxing:


What the:blink:, One you turn down is one you never catch up on, Bang away dude, To hell with the sanding


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> What the:blink:, One you turn down is one you never catch up on, Bang away dude, To hell with the sanding


:thumbup: A very wise man you are.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

cazna said:


> What the:blink:, One you turn down is one you never catch up on, Bang away dude, To hell with the sanding


 yeah...knock the dust off that pu..y


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Dude, I would eat it in the Am so you have that smell in your mask while sanding allday!!!!!


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

DSJOHN said:


> Dude, I would eat it in the Am so you have that smell in your mask while sanding allday!!!!!


:thumbup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

That is it just me and Al Bundy the rest of you guys have no weird habits or superstitions?


----------



## comremodel (May 6, 2009)

No, and with intensive therapy and the right medication you could too could be normal. :yes:

-Hal


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I will help you out cdwoodcox, I got a quirk and weird habit.

I go on DWT when I get home from work, and I check it in the morning 

Or maybe that's a Baaaaaaaaa 'd habit instead


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I get a strong urge to castrate something when I don't get paid for a job and the guy is about to skip the country...So I just found out, I can feel my eye starting to twitch just thinking about it .


----------

